# Need a good recipe for stuffed Basa fillets



## Dina (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi guys,

I got me some basa fillets and was wondering if anyone has a good way of stuffing this fish with some shrimp mixture?  I'd love to try to cook this fish in a different way besides frying it with batter.  Thanks in advance you all.

Dina


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jun 7, 2004)

I cannot find Basa anywhere as a fish. Could it be called something else?


----------



## Raine (Jun 7, 2004)

Don't see why that wouldn't work.


http://216.239.51.104/search?q=cach...htrfy&catId=fflt&trk=back++basa+fillet+&hl=en


----------



## Raine (Jun 7, 2004)

Roasted Basa Fillets with Artichoke and Crab Relish

  4 6-ounce Basa fillets
  Juice of one lemon, divided
  Garlic Powder
  Cajun Seasoning
  Salt and Pepper
  1 tablespoon butter
  1 10-ounce package frozen artichoke hearts, defrosted
  8 ounces fresh mushrooms, sliced
  8 ounces lump crabmeat, picked over for shells and cartilage
  2 green onions, chopped
  1/4 teaspoon dried thyme
  1/4 teaspoon dried oregano
  1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
  Cayenne, salt and black pepper, to taste
  1/4 cup whipping cream

  Preheat oven on Convection Bake to 375 degrees or regular bake
  to 400 degrees. Sprinkle the fish fillets with half of the lemon
  juice, then season to taste with garlic powder, Cajun seasoning,
  salt and pepper. Place fillets in a baking dish and bake for 8 to
  10 minutes, depending on the thickness of the fillets.

  Meanwhile, heat the butter in a skillet over medium-high heat.
  Add the mushrooms and green onions and saute until the mushrooms
  are golden. Add the remaining lemon juice, artichoke hearts,
  crabmeat, thyme, oregano, garlic powder and cayenne, salt and 
  black pepper to taste. Add the whipping cream, and cook until 
  the artichokes and crabmeat are heated through. Taste and adjust 
  seasonings.

  When fish is cooked, place on individual serving plates and top with
  the relish.

  Makes 4 servings.
--------------------------


----------



## Dina (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks but I was looking for a SHRIMP stuffing.  I'll keep searching or try to come up with something myself.  I just need some more coffee to get creative.    

Dina


----------



## Raine (Jun 7, 2004)

Here is one for a trout recipe, you could probably just subsitute the basa.

Shrimp-Stuffed Trout Recipe 
Ingredients
6 whole trout, boned
Flour
2 eggs, beaten
2 cups bread crumbs
1/4 cup butter
Juice and grated zest of 1 lemon
Salt and pepper

Shrimp Stuffing:
1 large onion, chopped
3 cups sliced mushrooms
2 tablespoons butter
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon white pepper
1/4 cup diced sweet red pepper
1/4 cup diced green onions
1/2 pound bay shrimp, cooked
2 cups dry Sherry


Instructions
Shrimp Stuffing:
Saute onion and mushrooms in butter in skillet until lightly browned. Add salt, white pepper, red pepper, green onions, shrimp and Sherry. Simmer over medium heat until liquid is reduced to glaze, stirring occasionally. Cool. 

Make Trout:
Dredge each trout in flour, dip in eggs, then roll in bread crumbs to coat lightly. Carefully fill each trout cavity with shrimp stuffing. Secure seams with wood picks. Melt butter in large skillet. Saute trout in butter, a few at time, until lightly browned on both sides and stuffing is hot. Remove trout when done and keep warm. 

Add lemon juice and zest to butter remaining in pan and heat few seconds. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Pour over trout. 

Yield: 6 to 8 servings


----------



## Raine (Jun 7, 2004)

FISH FILLETS WITH SHRIMP STUFFING
SERVES 4 

This is quick, easy, healthy and very good. You could use the same stuffing for rolled fillets. 

INGREDIENTS 

2 tablespoons butter 
1 cup finely chopped onions 
1/2 pound small shrimp, uncooked, peeled, and very finely chopped 
2 cups fine fresh bread crumbs 
1 teaspoon dried marjoram leaves 
1 teaspoon dried thyme 
2 teaspoons dried parsley 
Salt and pepper to taste 
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice 
2 tablespoons dry sherry 
3 tablespoons melted butter 
1-1/2 pounds small firm, white-fleshed fish fillets (about 3/4-inch thick) 
Lemon wedges (garnish) 
Preheat oven to 375° F. Heat a small skillet over medium-high heat. Add the onions and sauté until softenend, about 10 minutes. Remove from heat and let cool slightly. Mix together the shrimp, breadcrumbs, onions, marjoram, thyme, parsley salt and pepper. Add the lemon juice, sherry and 1 tablespoon of the melted butter. Combine very well. Lightly butter a 13x9x2-inch broiler-proof pan. Place the fillets in pan in one layer. Divide the stuffing evenly on top of each fillet. Press down lightly to make sure stuffing will stick to fish. Drizzle the other 2 tablespoons of melted butter over the fillets. Bake about 15 minutes, or until fish is just done. Place under a hot broiler and broil until the stuffing is lightly browned, about 5 minutes. Serve immediately. If desired, sprinkle with juice from lemon wedges.


----------



## Raine (Jun 7, 2004)

Shrimp Stuffed Sole Fillets
       Yield: 6 Servings

      2 tb Minced shallots
           -=OR=-
      2 tb Minced scallions
    1/4 c  Butter
    1/2 lb Sliced mushrooms
      2 tb Chopped parsley
    1/2 lb Small cooked shrimp;
           .. cleaned
      6    Sole fillets
      2 tb Flour
      1 c  Dry white wine
    1/2 c  Heavy whipping cream
           -=OR=-
    1/2 c  Half and half
    1/4 ts Salt
      2 tb Brandy
    1/2 c  Grated Swiss cheese

  Cook shallots or scallions in 2 tb butter until
  clear. Add mushrooms; cook until all the liquid
  has evaporated. Add parsley and shrimp.

  Preheat oven to 400°.

  Place about 2 tb shrimp stuffing on large end of
  each fish fillet. roll up fillets; secure with
  toothpicks. Place in greased 12X8X2" dish. In
  saucepan, melt remaining butter; stir in flour.
  Add white wine, cook, stirring, over medium heat,
  until sauce thickens. Add cream or half and half,
  salt, and brandy. Add any remaining stuffing to
  sauce. Pour sauce over fillets; bake 20-25 minutes
  until bubbly; sprinkle with cheese and run under
  broiler to melt.


----------



## Dina (Jun 7, 2004)

WOW Raine,

You sure are generous!       Thank you so much for these wonderful recipes.  I'll have to try all of them cause they sound delicious.  Now to figure which one to make for lunch today?  Umm :?:  :? 

Dina


----------



## ironchef (Jun 7, 2004)

Basa is another name for catfish, but catfish that is imported in, usually from Asia, rather than those that are farmed or caught domestically.


----------



## Dina (Jun 7, 2004)

ironchef,

This basa did not taste at all like catfish.  I don't care for catfish at all.  I asked for a mild tasting fish that could be fried or baked, and this was the one the butcher recommended.

Raine,

I wanted you to know that I cooked the basa using a combination of two of the recipes you posted above.  Of course, I added some extras to the stuffing mixture.  It was delicious!  My husband and I thought we were eating out at a fancy seafood restaurant.      Thanks.

Dina


----------



## ironchef (Jun 8, 2004)

that's because it's not farm raised. it's like the difference between farm raised salmon, and salmon caught in the wild.


----------



## Raine (Jun 8, 2004)

Dina,

Glad to hear the recipes worked for you.


----------



## Dina (Jun 8, 2004)

ironchef,

Thanks for the info.  I'd like to know which other fish has a mild taste also.  I've tried flounder, cod and haddock.

Dina


----------



## Raine (Jun 8, 2004)

Another mild fish is tilapia. 

Pecan-Crusted Tilapia with Orange-Brown Butter

1 Egg
1/4 Cup pecans, finely chopped
2 Tilapia filets (4-6 oz)
1 T  Vegetable oil
2 T  Unsalted butter
1 T  diced shallot
Juice of 1 orange

1. Beat egg in shallow dish. Dip filet in egg and then into chopped nuts, pressing gently so they adhere.

2. Sauté nut side down in the vegetable oil on med-high heat for about 4 minutes, turn over and cook another 4 minutes and remove to plate. 

Remove most of any nuts left in pan and add butter to hot pan. Cook 1-2 minutes until butter begins to brown, then add shallots and cook 1 minute more. Add orange juice, bring to a boil and cook 1 minute more. Spoon over fish. 
 Serve over lentils or rice with your favorite veggies.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 8, 2004)

One way I like it is to heat up your grill (if gas, otherwise just do it in your oven).  Make a mixture out of an Italian spice mixture (regular size jar/bottle), a packet of dry Italian dressing mix, and olive oil.  Start by using about 1/2 bottle of Italian spice mixture and about 1/2 of the dry dressing mix and enough olive oil to make a thinnish paste.  You want it fairly flavorful from the dressing mixture so you might need to add more (you want that salt thing going on).

Rub on basa, both sides.  Place 1/2 sheet pan or 1/4 sheet pan depending on what fits on your grill or in your oven (and how much fish you've got) to preheat.  Once heated place your filets on pan.  No need to turn - just cook (lid closed on grill) for about 10-15 minutes (depending on thickness - just test for doneness).


----------



## Dina (Jun 8, 2004)

I did try tilapia once.  I should start buying that too cause I can find that easily here.  Thanks for the tip, Raine.

Kitchenelf,

That sounds yummy too.  I'll have to start using my grill more often so I can get that smokey flavor in my seafood.  Thank you too.

Dina


----------



## Alix (Jun 9, 2004)

Dina, sole and pickerel (or walleye, or pike) are nice mild flavoured fish too. Have you done the garlic butter thing when the filets are still slightly frozen? Melt butter and smash a clove of garlic into the butter. Brush onto the frozen filets. Butter will immediately harden. Bake in the oven until fish flakes easily. I especially like this with cod. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Dina (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks Alix.  I believe I've made it your way too and it's GOOD.  I just wanted to stuff it with some shrimp mixture this time.  Thank you much.

Dina


----------



## Alix (Jun 10, 2004)

Heehee! Couldn't remember if I told you about that or not...good memory...just short!


----------

